# Quarter Horse Hunter/Jumper Conformation



## blwebb (Jul 15, 2012)

I would like to get some opinions about this horse's conformation. She is a 5 year old full Quarter Horse, stands about 4.5 hh, and weigh maybe 900 pounds. She is a rescue I am adopting later this month and hoping to train for hunter/jumper events. Nothing over 3 ft fences, and just local shows/fox hunting events. She definitely needs to build some muscle but as for her overall conformation, what do you think?


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

From the top pic, she stands under herself and toes out. She seems to have a good strong back and a pretty nice shoulder. I can't tell anything about her back end, and that's pretty important for jumping  If you're not going over 3 ft, I'd imagine she's fine.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty nice for a rescue. Short back and her neck is set higher than the usual QH from the top photo. Her hocks seem a bit high and her bone a bit light.. but she may be Appendix? or have recent Thoroughbred in her lines. 

She looks to have adequate shoulder with a decently open angle at the point of shoulder to lift her knees over fences. '

Can't tell much about her legs really.. or how correct she stands behind or in front from these photos. If she really is as good as these look and she has no serious underlying unsoundness like Navicular etc. she is a heckuva rescue.


----------

